

FBI: Hundreds Of Thousands May Lose Internet In July  - russell
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/20/hundreds-of-thousands-may-lose-internet-in-july_n_1441260.html

======
read_wharf
What a world. I don't trust this announcement.

~~~
sp332
It's all true. <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3765854>
[https://forms.fbi.gov/check-to-see-if-your-computer-is-
using...](https://forms.fbi.gov/check-to-see-if-your-computer-is-using-rogue-
DNS)

